
Ask HN: Why do you use gRPC? - propeller_head
Hi there, the organisation I work for is betting heavily on gRPC. We did a few things on it, learned some, won a few battles and lost some.<p>The general take is that people are somewhat unsure if it&#x27;s the right way to go.<p>We like the &quot;developing by contract&quot; aspect when using protocol buffers but we don&#x27;t like the workflow as much.<p>I&#x27;m interested in hearing stories from people who have used successfully (maintaining a production product) and unsuccessfully (back to rest or whatever you were doing before.<p>Thanks
======
zoobab
Use ZeroMQ.

The reason why gRPC exists is performance, REST calls all over are not
performant enough to send messages.

